# Squash, Millennium Hotel - Tuesday Night 5-7pm



## DanLynch1985 (Jan 14, 2013)

if anyone fancies a game of squash and maybe a beer after then send me a message / removed and I will call you back. I'm planning to go the Millennium Hotel on Sheikh Zayed Road which is near the Du Buildings in Internet City. 

Just give me a buzz...


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

How good are you? Didn't realise there was a court at this hotel? It's the one on the edge if tecom right?


----------



## DanLynch1985 (Jan 14, 2013)

BravoMike said:


> How good are you? Didn't realise there was a court at this hotel? It's the one on the edge if tecom right?


Hi,

Ability wise- I am o.k, I wouldn't say brilliant and I am not a beginner. 

There is a court on the 19th floor, I think? and it's like 60dibs to rent the court for an hour. If you fancy a game over the weekend then give me a shout- my number is

Dan


----------



## PaulC1987 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Dan,

I have been looking to find someone to play Squash with as well. Sounds like we are about the same skill level. I am back in Dubai in a couple weeks so I will send you a message then to see if you are up for a game.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

DanLynch1985 said:


> if anyone fancies a game of squash and maybe a beer after then send me a message +971 50 919 2460 and I will call you back. I'm planning to go the Millennium Hotel on Sheikh Zayed Road which is near the Du Buildings in Internet City.
> 
> Just give me a buzz...


do you mean grand millennium tecom dan ?


----------



## Neilet123 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've just moved here to JLT and was also looking for a squash partnet.

I am not a beginner, although wouldn't describe myself as a pro either

I have a free squash court in my building.

If interested, drop me a PM


----------



## arsenaldubaimarina (Oct 16, 2013)

Neil, when do you want to play ? PM me as yours is blocked


----------



## Neilet123 (Sep 29, 2013)

arsenaldubaimarina said:


> Neil, when do you want to play ? PM me as yours is blocked


Apologies, I don't think I have posed enough to pm. I am free any evening this week, after 7.30pm.

I live in Oaks, Liwa Heights, cluster W in JLT, court can be booked anytime until 10pm, free.


----------



## arsenaldubaimarina (Oct 16, 2013)

Neil, see what time you can book on Monday, anytime is fine with me.


----------



## nibalr (Nov 3, 2013)

Neil said:


> I've just moved here to JLT and was also looking for a squash partnet.
> 
> I am not a beginner, although wouldn't describe myself as a pro either
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm an intermediate and used to play in Gloria hotel but my partner moved to another country.

I play once a week on the weekend, message me if you're interested

Nibal


----------



## m.borgini (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

I live in Jlt area, I'm a good player and available evenings from 8pm or weekends. Let me know if you are interested in playing.

Matteo


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone up for a game this weekend? (in the marina area or nearby). I am an intermediate level player


----------

